# ADOPTION:Eurasian Collared Dove



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

HI dovie fans...Do u have an Eurasian Collared Dove with a disabled wing/wings? In other words do you have one of these doves in which cannot fly because he/she got disabled wing/s? so now gotta walk all over the place?
Let me know ASAP!!!!


----------

